# Call of Duty 5 : World at war Error (Unhandled exception caught)



## FriedBiltong (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys

My CoDWaW starts up fine but then it gives me the popular:

Error during initialization:
Unhandled exception caught

error. I have already fixed the missing .dll problem that's also common, but I'm struggling with this one. I have already set my Speakers' Properties to 24 bit, 48000Hz (Studio quality) as others requested, but that didn't work either. I have reinstalled DirectX as well. I am running this system:

Asus P5P43TD Motherboard
Intel Dual Core 2.93Ghz
500gb Hdd
GeForce 9600GT 1 Gb graphics card
4Gb DDR3 RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit build 7600

This is the error CoD gives me:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----- Initializing Renderer ----
execing ragdoll.cfg from disk
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Trying SMP acceleration...
...succeeded.
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 1024 x 768 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 4x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Database: Assets Sync Started
Database: Assets Sync Finished
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx
Loading fastfile ui
Loading fastfile localized_common
Loading fastfile common
Loading fastfile patch
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Loading fastfile 'code_post_gfx'
used 1.13 MB memory in DB alloc
Loading fastfile 'ui'
used 39.48 MB memory in DB alloc


Error during initialization:
Unhandled exception caught
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please help...


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Often it can be fixed by uninstalling then reinstalling the game


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Is this is single on multi player? There are known issues with online play- may be the problem.


----------

